# HS720 Commercial ... first time using



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

the first time i used this Honda was today . It seemed hard to push along . Am ii supposed to lift on the handle for the Auger Assist ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

raedog said:


> the first time i used this Honda was today . It seemed hard to push along . Am ii supposed to lift on the handle for the Auger Assist ?


okay, buddy.
what model?
HS or HSS?
Tires or track?

we aint mind readers.

need more info on EXACTLY what the problemo is.


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

HS720 Commercial ... Tires


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

raedog said:


> HS720 Commercial ... Tires


the driveway is flat ,,,, ashphalt ,,,, it was approx 6 inches of show not too wet


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

https://images.thdstatic.com/catalog/pdfImages/70/70cd5484-0394-405d-802a-6c201019df1f.pdf


This manual says to pull up on the handle to go forward


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

i tried that it didnt seem to pull forward much if at all


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

it has a new blade ... im just wondering if its not set properly .


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

That manual discusses set up


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

thanks Darby ... i appreciate that manual


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

raedog said:


> it has a new blade ... im just wondering if its not set properly .


okay buddy , now something to work with. the 720 may have different settings for the scraper bar if it is anything like the 520 and the 621.
Is this a new or used machine.? The paddles should pull you along if the paddles are good and the bar is set right.
If a used machine it may need new paddles which are fairly cheap and about 30-45 minutes to replace.
Refer to owners manual for adjustments.
I dont use owners manuals. I use shop manuals which are more comprehensive.

okay , that manual link shows how . page 13.


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for reply orangputeh ............. it is a used machine .. the previous owner said he used it approx 4 times the last 2 Winters . It has a new scraper bar on it just recently changed . I dont know put it on . And the the machine came with a new set of paddles still in the packaging from Honda . the paddles on the machine are quite worn .


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

should read ... used 4 times each of the last 2 Winters ..... say 8-10 times total . He also said he was selling it because he had a super steep driveway and he had problems getting back up the driveway .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

raedog said:


> should read ... used 4 times each of the last 2 Winters ..... say 8-10 times total . He also said he was selling it because he had a super steep driveway and he had problems getting back up the driveway .


okay. if you are using the old paddles thats your problem. install new ones. easy. the paddles will have a L or R on them meaning left and right. replace one at a time. then check bar adjisyment RE manual.

My 520 barely pulls but I can hardly keep up with my 621 . I can do my driveway in about 5 minutes . it's only about 15x20.


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

Awesome !! .... i will replace tomorrow . Thanks Very Much for your help . Happy Holidays to You and the Family .


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

so just an update ... i replaced the paddles . one of the metal support pieces for a paddle was quite bent out of shape ... also the scraper bar was uneven by a 1/4 inch . since it is a newer bar i raised the low side to make even . i Cant wait for the next snowfall ❄❄❄


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Typical with single stages. The paddles & scraper bar need regular replacement. I’ve done the ones on my Toro at least 3x over the years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

raedog said:


> so just an update ... i replaced the paddles . one of the metal support pieces for a paddle was quite bent out of shape ... also the scraper bar was uneven by a 1/4 inch . since it is a newer bar i raised the low side to make even . i Cant wait for the next snowfall ❄❄❄


is it kinda pulling now?


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

i haven't test driven yet .. next snowfall is Tuesday Night . I am confident there will be improvement .


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would give it a try now, before the next snow fall to make sure it is pulling the machine, that way you know it is working when the snow comes.


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I would give it a try now, before the next snow fall to make sure it is pulling the machine, that way you know it is working when the snow comes.


Great idea Ziggy ... Thank You !!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

rae, when you cleaned the 6 inches off of the driveway, was it cleaning right to the surface?? Here in Canada, the Honda paddles are not cheap but they will out last the after market ones. Both the the 720 and the 621 will be pretty aggressive if set up properly....with new rubber....


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

no it was not cleaning right to the surface ... and it was not pulling at all . No auger assist . i replaced the augers with Honda augers . Also as i stated before the scraper bar was uneven ... so i straightened that .... and straightened the metal piece that the left side auger attaches to . I am looking forward the next snowfall lol


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

It should clean to the surface now.....


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

Fingers Crossed 🤞... what part of Canada are you from ? I am in Vernon B.C.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Just outside Kitchener Ont....


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

oh my ... you might need a snowblower there lol .


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

surrounded by 3 of the Great Lakes


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

But you can get your share in BC too, depending where you are located.....


----------



## raedog (Dec 18, 2021)

For sure and with these so called Atmospheric rivers that are causing the flood disasters here ... who knows how much snow could fall . Thats why i bought this Honda 720 ... just to be prepared . And i have some elderly neighbors who cannot shovel much . I like to help out when needed .


----------

